# Do I seem like an STJ or NFP or other?



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

Chest said:


> no particular reason, I'm just talking out of my a.s


Oh ok.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Amandine said:


> (That's fine)
> 
> I find comfort in things that are familiar, but I'm not opposed to trying something new. My life has been a bit hectic and draining this year especially so I'm striving to get my life in order. I don't think I've really experienced much consistency at all in the past due to circumstances which are not in my control. It would probably be better for me to say I'm looking for consistency rather than maintaining. Constantly doing things the same way doesn't sound reasonable. I don't want to be close-minded. There's always room for improvement.


This post, especially, makes me think ISTJ; the search for consistency, and the seeming dislike for chaos and disorder (describing your life as having been "hectic and draining", for instance, seems to imply this), seem to point towards fairly prominent Si, and Te seems too strong across the posts of yours I've read (especially in the direct answers to questions you've provided), in my opinion, for it to be inferior.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

StunnedFox said:


> This post, especially, makes me think ISTJ; the search for consistency, and the seeming dislike for chaos and disorder (describing your life as having been "hectic and draining", for instance, seems to imply this), seem to point towards fairly prominent Si, and Te seems too strong across the posts of yours I've read (especially in the direct answers to questions you've provided), in my opinion, for it to be inferior.


I've been putting some thought into this. Most everything that was and is in my life has been disorder. I guess you could call it consistently chaotic. I won't go into detail, but that's how I personally view it anyway. Though out of the mess, there are these what can only remotely be described as spots of light seeping through which bring comfort to me. This is what I fall back on. It's not pertaining to the way I live my life or the things that I do. (I can't pinpoint anything in that case.) It's the solace that I find in whatever familiarity it may be. 

Does that sound like Si?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> (That's fine)
> 
> I find comfort in things that are familiar, but I'm not opposed to trying something new. My life has been a bit hectic and draining this year especially so I'm striving to get my life in order. I don't think I've really experienced much consistency at all in the past due to circumstances which are not in my control. It would probably be better for me to say I'm looking for consistency rather than maintaining. Constantly doing things the same way doesn't sound reasonable. I don't want to be close-minded. There's always room for improvement.





Amandine said:


> I've been putting some thought into this. Most everything that was and is in my life has been disorder. I guess you could call it consistently chaotic. I won't go into detail, but that's how I personally view it anyway. Though out of the mess, there are these what can only remotely be described as spots of light seeping through which bring comfort to me. This is what I fall back on. It's not pertaining to the way I live my life or the things that I do. (I can't pinpoint anything in that case.) It's the solace that I find in whatever familiarity it may be.
> 
> Does that sound like Si?


Sounds like it to me. At your age, your tertiary would most likely not be fully asserting itself yet, so I'm going to assume you are either an Si dominant or auxiliary.

How good is your memory for minutiae? Do you find it easy to recall small bits of sensory information, such as the color of a shirt or the taste of a certain type of food, for example?

These points of solace you describe. If you don't mind, what are they? How does it feel when you experience them? What would you do if you lost them?


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Amandine said:


> I've been putting some thought into this. Most everything that was and is in my life has been disorder. I guess you could call it consistently chaotic. I won't go into detail, but that's how I personally view it anyway. Though out of the mess, there are these what can only remotely be described as spots of light seeping through which bring comfort to me. This is what I fall back on. It's not pertaining to the way I live my life or the things that I do. (I can't pinpoint anything in that case.) It's the solace that I find in whatever familiarity it may be.
> 
> Does that sound like Si?


I'm wary of necessarily correlating it, but it sounds more like Si by a fair way than it does any other function.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Sounds like it to me. At your age, your tertiary would most likely not be fully asserting itself yet, so I'm going to assume you are either an Si dominant or auxiliary.
> 
> How good is your memory for minutiae? Do you find it easy to recall small bits of sensory information, such as the color of a shirt or the taste of a certain type of food, for example?
> 
> These points of solace you describe. If you don't mind, what are they? How does it feel when you experience them? What would you do if you lost them?


I don't know how my memory compares to what is generally considered a good memory or not. I'd say that my recognition of details depends on how much of an impact it had on me. For example, when I answered question #7 I distinctly remembered eating spicy Doritos and chocolate ice cream. Though if you ask me what we learned in chemistry yesterday, I'd draw a blank. I wouldn't remember the color of a shirt unless it was important, but I think I can tell if someone wears the same shirt two days in a row. I'm not oblivious to details, yet I can't say I'm meticulous about them.. it's difficult for me to answer since I only know things from my own perspective. I've just assumed that it works similarly for everyone else since the topic of memorization hasn't been brought up so much in my life. 

I've not got a clue what they are really, it might not be anything specific that I can say... or maybe it's too specific to even try to explain... somethings are difficult for me to describe. They mostly make me feel tranquil. I think that's the right word for it. Losing them doesn't even seem like a possibility, because it doesn't sound like a thing that can actually be lost. I can't picture it.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> I don't know how my memory compares to what is generally considered a good memory or not. I'd say that my recognition of details depends on how much of an impact it had on me. For example, when I answered question #7 I distinctly remembered eating spicy Doritos and chocolate ice cream. Though if you ask me what we learned in chemistry yesterday, I'd draw a blank. I wouldn't remember the color of a shirt unless it was important, but I think I can tell if someone wears the same shirt two days in a row. I'm not oblivious to details, yet I can't say I'm meticulous about them.. it's difficult for me to answer since I only know things from my own perspective. I've just assumed that it works similarly for everyone else since the topic of memorization hasn't been brought up so much in my life.
> 
> I've not got a clue what they are really, it might not be anything specific that I can say... or maybe it's too specific to even try to explain... somethings are difficult for me to describe. They mostly make me feel tranquil. I think that's the right word for it. Losing them doesn't even seem like a possibility, because it doesn't sound like a thing that can actually be lost. I can't picture it.


Interesting. Yes, I believe you may be an Si dominant. I'm not entirely certain, but I think you are an ISTJ.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Interesting. Yes, I believe you may be an Si dominant. I'm not entirely certain, but I think you are an ISTJ.


I think that seems to fit best, but it's hard to comprehend what Si is exactly as compared to Te or Fi to know for sure. I'm still understanding how the functions work, though I'm pretty confident that I'm on the right track at least.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> I think that seems to fit best, but it's hard to comprehend what Si is exactly as compared to Te or Fi to know for sure. I'm still understanding how the functions work, though I'm pretty confident that I'm on the right track at least.


From what I understand, all the perception functions are irrational, meaning they require no cognition. You can tell if something is a perceiving function if you wholeheartedly trust it's result, and cannot control it, only direct it.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> From what I understand, all the perception functions are irrational, meaning they require no cognition. You can tell if something is a perceiving function if you wholeheartedly trust it's result, and cannot control it, only direct it.


Do you mean that they are used unconsciously?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> Do you mean that they are used unconsciously?


Not exactly. We cosciously know that we use them (if they are dominant or auxiliary, that is), but have little control over their products. It's like having a fixed color filter on a camera. You can't control what you see through the lens, only where the lens points. In fact, it appears the more conscious the perception function is, the more you get lost in the products of that function.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Not exactly. We know that we use them (if they are dominant or auxiliary), but have little control over their products. It's like having a fixed color filter on a camera. You can't control what you see through the lens, only where the lens points.


Oh I can see how that would work now. Thanks, that's a helpful comparison.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> Oh I can see how that would work now. Thanks, that's a helpful comparison.


So, for the things that you fall back to; it seems like you don't have conscious control over what these things are, even to the point of not knowing what these things actually may be, correct?


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> So, for the things that you fall back to; it seems like you don't have conscious control over what these things are, even to the point of not knowing what these things actually may be, correct?


Yes, I think they may be an accumulation of many little things. I'm not quite certain on whether or not I have conscious control. I'd say that it seems like I haven't even tried to do so to know for sure. I don't believe I've ever felt much of a need to really.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> Yes, I think they may be an accumulation of many little things. I'm not quite certain on whether or not I have conscious control. I'd say that it seems like I haven't even tried to do so to know for sure. I don't believe I've ever felt much of a need to really.


You don't need to... because it isn't really important? Or because it's always seemed to work itself out, so there's no need to try and fix what isn't broken?


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> You don't need to... because it isn't really important? Or because it's always seemed to work itself out, so there's no need to try and fix what isn't broken?


Neither. It's very important, but I never needed to because I suppose it's something personal that didn't ever require a reason to be controlled or even described. It's definitely not the case things work out just like that, but more of what feels natural to me.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> Neither. It's very important, but I never needed to because I suppose it's something personal that didn't ever require a reason to be controlled or even described. It's definitely not the case things work out just like that, *but more of what feels natural to me.*


This suggests strong investment of libido, most likely a dominant. ISTJ.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> This suggests strong investment of libido, most likely a dominant. ISTJ.


Libido?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Amandine said:


> Libido?


The psychic investment in objects of your psyche, likened by many Jungian analysts as psychic energy.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> The psychic investment in objects of your psyche, likened by many Jungian analysts as psychic energy.


What do you mean by psychic investment? Is it a preference?


----------

